# I don't believe it!!!



## Sandyn (4 Oct 2021)

For about 2 weeks, I haven't been able to search for specific items on Facebook Marketplace (still looking for an old thicknesser locally). I could browse all and categories, but any search simply returned 'no listings' Coincidentally, this started immediately after I reported a user for an inappropriate image...just a coincidence, but read there are some serious bugs on the platform.
Marketplace is one of my favourite places to find things. I tried every suggestion to solve the problem. Updated everything, checked filters on Facebook, tried different browsers, operating systems, even on the phone. I contacted help about 20 times, with no response. I came to the conclusion that the problem is attached to my account. Today I created a new account and was immediately able to search again wooo hooo!!!, Just came in to do some searching and now Facebook is down!!! Looks like an attack of some kind....wasn't me!


----------



## Linus (4 Oct 2021)

Apparently Facebook, Instagram and Whatsapp are all of the air but nobody knows why yet.


----------



## Sandyn (4 Oct 2021)

I'm never going to find my thicknesser


----------



## topchippyles (4 Oct 2021)

Linus said:


> Apparently Facebook, Instagram and Whatsapp are all of the air but nobody knows why yet.


All sites have been hacked

Data of Over 1.5 Billion Facebook Users Sold on Hacker Forum


----------



## Sandyn (4 Oct 2021)

Too early to say how serious this actually is. Seems it could just be scraped data, which is publicly available, but in the form of a database, becomes valuable.


----------



## RobinBHM (4 Oct 2021)

Facebook marketplace has a terrible reputation.

Sellers say it’s the worst place to sell…people don’t turn up, renege on the agreed price etc.

for buyers, lots of the stuff is sold and the sellers don’t update


----------



## Adam W. (4 Oct 2021)

Oh no, they'll find out that I'm a cyclist.


----------



## Sandyn (4 Oct 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> Facebook marketplace has a terrible reputation.


 I must have been pretty lucky. I have got some great stuff from Marketplace, I also use Gumtree. I just buy locally and only buy things I can inspect. I pay cash and collect. Money never leaves my hands until can take the item away. I don't think I have ever used eBay.


----------



## okeydokey (5 Oct 2021)

+1 for Gumtree good for selling items locally or too heavy to post easily


----------



## clogs (5 Oct 2021)

I keep getting, "nothing available within 51 kilometers" when I search...
been like that for days.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Tris (5 Oct 2021)

Can't help with the original question, but remember the days of classifieds in the local paper? Used to get plenty of time wasters and hagglers back then too.


----------



## Sandyn (5 Oct 2021)

clogs said:


> I keep getting, "nothing available within 51 kilometers" when I search...
> been like that for days.....!!!!!!!


Same problem as me. I tried everything to get it fixed. In the end I had to create a new account, which works fine for searching. You can easily swap between accounts.


----------



## nickds1 (5 Oct 2021)

topchippyles said:


> All sites have been hacked
> 
> Data of Over 1.5 Billion Facebook Users Sold on Hacker Forum


Not so. The guy who claimed he had this data is a scammer. The author of the above article has now amended the article to say that.

Facebook etc. Going off air was not a hack, it was an error during an update of their border gateway routing (BGP) data.

It's easy to distinguish this type of issue from a DNS attack - even if you knew the IP address of a Facebook server you still wouldn't have been able to connect as the internet routing to Facebook's AS space isn't working. i.e. it's a routing error.

Having said it's not hack, it's possible a disgruntled staffer deleted the records. Over the coming days, no doubt we'll find out.


----------



## Sandyn (5 Oct 2021)

nickds1 said:


> Facebook etc. Going off air was not a hack, it was an error during an update of their border gateway routing (BGP) data.


Just shows how fickle these organisations can be, whether by accident or a deliberate act, but I'm happily searching marketplace again


----------



## Spectric (5 Oct 2021)

I did wonder why there were so many youngsters wandering around looking lost and suicidal, now I know they were disconnected from the collective!


----------



## whatknot (5 Oct 2021)

I find the searches on Market place, ebay and Amazon are giving results other than what you search on 

But have you cleared cache and cookies as it sounds like it may be your problem although I gather you have resolved it by a new account

I have just searched for thicknesser on marketplace and got results near and far so the search is working, albeit there are also results for other items, (such as a sander) I have mine set to within 20k's but it gives results further out as well 





Sandyn said:


> For about 2 weeks, I haven't been able to search for specific items on Facebook Marketplace (still looking for an old thicknesser locally). I could browse all and categories, but any search simply returned 'no listings' Coincidentally, this started immediately after I reported a user for an inappropriate image...just a coincidence, but read there are some serious bugs on the platform.
> Marketplace is one of my favourite places to find things. I tried every suggestion to solve the problem. Updated everything, checked filters on Facebook, tried different browsers, operating systems, even on the phone. I contacted help about 20 times, with no response. I came to the conclusion that the problem is attached to my account. Today I created a new account and was immediately able to search again wooo hooo!!!, Just came in to do some searching and now Facebook is down!!! Looks like an attack of some kind....wasn't me!


----------



## Richard_C (5 Oct 2021)

The outage is as above, a reconfiguration that went wrong. According to reports, in a beautiful irony their office security system that relies on badge readers to get in uses the same servers, so staff couldn't get in the building.

(hopefully they had a backup entry system, like a key perhaps)


----------



## Sandyn (5 Oct 2021)

Richard_C said:


> (hopefully they had a backup entry system, like a key perhaps)


If it runs on Windows, they should be able to get in that way!!


----------



## Sandyn (5 Oct 2021)

whatknot said:


> But have you cleared cache and cookies as it sounds like it may be your problem although I gather you have resolved it by a new account
> 
> I have just searched for thicknesser on marketplace and got results near and far so the search is working, albeit there are also results for other items, (such as a sander) I have mine set to within 20k's but it gives results further out as well


Thanks  , yes, I tried that, also checked all my marketplace preferences,and filters, then different browsers, then different operating system on different PC, then un-installing Chrome and re-installing. That was a pain, having to reset all preferences, then tried on my phone. Nothing worked apart from getting a second account. I'm sure it will suddenly start working again some time. It seems a fairly common problem, but haven't seen a fix that works.


----------



## Wildman (5 Oct 2021)

topchippyles said:


> All sites have been hacked
> 
> Data of Over 1.5 Billion Facebook Users Sold on Hacker Forum


seems to have been a scam or so they are saying


----------



## Terry - Somerset (5 Oct 2021)

Facebook - a company worth half the annual output of the whole UK economy. They are not small, they are bigger than very very big.

Yet despite mega profits and the pick of the worlds IT intelligensia, they are incapable of operating a resilient service, incapable of duplication of IT servers, operating a contingency service, no multiple processor capabilities etc etc . 

In summary they have displayed the IT competence and maturity of a second rate retailer or bank. Their explanations are somewhat implausible, but cannot be entirely discounted.

However, there are other more plausible explanations which may or may not be true, and which would cause far greater embarrasment:

a simple hack by a few malicious people who found a way to disrupt their systems
governments have finally acted upon the uncontrolled power wielded by social media
hostile government action - China, Russia, N.Korea?
corporate blackmail


----------



## Sandyn (5 Oct 2021)

Terry - Somerset said:


> In summary they have displayed the IT competence and maturity of a second rate retailer or bank.


I was amused by a report that they sent a small team to the servers to do a 'manual reset' lol, in other words they switched everything off then back on again. It normally works for me!!


----------



## Sachakins (5 Oct 2021)

Facebook et al, unlikely to admit to hack, even if it was, to damaging to their repùtaion!


----------



## stuart little (6 Oct 2021)

I gave up on f-book. After getting strange messages & friend requests from current friends, I suspended my a/c for a month, but still had weird messages addressed to someone with same surname. When I tried re-opening my a/c, I couldn't, then by back-tracking I discovered FB had assigned my a/c to someone with similar name but second initial a 'J' instead of an 'L'. As everyone knows you cannot contact FB, so I said "Stuff it", & cancelled.


----------



## GregW (6 Oct 2021)

Spectric said:


> I did wonder why there were so many youngsters wandering around looking lost and suicidal, now I know they were disconnected from the collective!



“We are the BORG”, meant Facebook


----------



## GregW (6 Oct 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Facebook et al, unlikely to admit to hack, even if it was, to damaging to their repùtaion!



Details were simply passed to FBI/CIA/NSA in official way, due to Anti-social activities.
(Read - sharing FORBIDDEN knowledge of book titles everyone should read those days)


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

Now there’s a pile of books only worth sticking in a wood burner. Lots of children needlessly dead thanks to at least one of the authors. (Wakefield)


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Details were simply passed to FBI/CIA/NSA in official way, due to Anti-social activities.
> (Read - sharing FORBIDDEN knowledge of book titles everyone should read those days)
> View attachment 119288



that is a good example of the dangerous misinformation being spread on Facebook.

Im in a local Facebook group - whenever a Covid or vaccine post comes up, out come the conspiracists in force…..you can’t debate with them, as soon as you debunk one erroneous claim they move onto the next.


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> that is a good example of the dangerous misinformation being spread on Facebook.
> 
> Im in a local Facebook group - whenever a Covid or vaccine post comes up, out come the conspiracists in force…..you can’t debate with them, as soon as you debunk one erroneous claim they move onto the next.



So true. The cries of ‘I’ve done my own research’ that actually mean ‘I’m ignoring the evidence of people who have spent their lives doing professional research in relevant areas like epidemiology and virology and have instead spent 2 hours watching some wingnut on YouTube whose doctorate is in ‘Monetising Gullibility’


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2021)

Friendship requests? The first two I had the other day were from someone I would happily see dead and from someone I knew who is already dead. I avoid FB unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Friendship requests? The first two I had the other day were from someone I would happily see dead and from someone I knew who is already dead. I avoid FB unless absolutely necessary.



Maybe the latter was via a social medium?




I’ll get my coat.


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> So true. The cries of ‘I’ve done my own research’ that actually mean ‘I’m ignoring the evidence of people who have spent their lives doing professional research in relevant areas like epidemiology and virology and have instead spent 2 hours watching some wingnut on YouTube whose doctorate is in ‘Monetising Gullibility’



Well, I bet you know that is US made and patented  2017  this type of knowledge, so ignorants can continue believe main stream news and gov narrative, call everyone conspiracy theorist, while giving away personal freedoms and implement totalitarian rules for fake sensation of self righteousness and temporary feeing of safety 

“… The coronavirus may be used as a vaccine for treating and/or preventing a disease, such as infectious bronchitis, in a subject.”

COVID PATENT US20170216427A1 - Coronavirus - Google Patents


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> So true. The cries of ‘I’ve done my own research’ that actually mean ‘I’m ignoring the evidence of people who have spent their lives doing professional research in relevant areas like epidemiology and virology and have instead spent 2 hours watching some wingnut on YouTube whose doctorate is in ‘Monetising Gullibility’



There will be no information of any medical specialist anywhere else, than government approved source. That is called censorship.

Why I’m not supposed it is not bordering you 

Oh, you have not HAVE BEEN under foreign army occupation, so you can’t see it, even if someone lies in your face


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> There will be no information of any medical specialist anywhere else, than government approved source. That is called censorship.
> 
> Why I’m not supposed it is not bordering you
> 
> Oh, you have not need under foreign army occupation, so you can’t see it, even if someone lies to your face



I’m sorry but I genuinely can’t understand most of your post?


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> I’m sorry but I genuinely can’t understand most of your post?





Filament said:


> I’m sorry but I genuinely can’t understand most of your post?



I do apologise for auto correct. Is that better?
If you still not able to understand, you should read it aloud. Should help in reading with understanding.


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> I do apologise for auto correct. Is that better?
> If you still not able to understand, you should read it aloud. Should help in reading with understanding.



Here is US COV patent 2017 for again so you not able to dismiss it 

COVID PATENT US20170216427A1 - Coronavirus - Google Patents


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

Your post hasn’t been altered so still can’t really understand it. You quoted mine twice though so perhaps intended to quote your own and amend?
I’ve had a look at your patent link. What’s the relevance?


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> that is a good example of the dangerous misinformation being spread on Facebook.
> 
> Im in a local Facebook group - whenever a Covid or vaccine post comes up, out come the conspiracists in force…..you can’t debate with them, as soon as you debunk one erroneous claim they move onto the next.



Seems like you ignorant to fact that most “breaches” are made in purpose to cover illegally personal date pass to government agencies. As a degree holder in IT database design and security in SQL, I can tell you that is not a coincident that after FACT CHECKS on government narrative issues on social platforms, there is a “unexpected” official personal information data leak 

correlate covid passports to fact checks, and BOOM you have all “dangerous” individual on the list 

Snowden, Manning, Edson, Roberts, Gotten, etc. You most likely heard names only from TV, when they were public enemy of the state. Most of government shadow plans are not exposed publicly.


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> Your post hasn’t been altered so still can’t really understand it. You quoted mine twice though so perhaps intended to quote your own and amend?
> I’ve had a look at your patent link. What’s the relevance?



its a relevant to your lack of self education, you have been ignorantly referring to.


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

You’re not very friendly are you dear? I was asking a polite question. 
I haven’t mentioned anything about data leaks etc. I was talking about misinformation (esp around vaccines of which many of those books are and as I said have led to unnecessary deaths due to parents not letting their kids have MMR jabs because Andrew Wakefield suggested it causes autism -spoiler alert, it doesn’t. New vaccine misinformation is causing deaths through Covid 19 (which, is one of many coronaviruses as is the common cold which may make your patent link a little more explainable and a little less alarming -I’m guessing the reason for sharing it is something around ‘Covid was patented by big pharma before 2019’ or similar. 

As to government control, the people im taking advice from are friends who specialise in these areas and certainly aren’t being paid or blocked by govt or anyone else. 

Funny that you seem to be anti listening to experts in a specific field but then use your degree as a way of proving your own knowledge. Funny how contradictory we all are innit?


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> You’re not very friendly are you dear? I was asking a polite question.
> I haven’t mentioned anything about data leaks etc. I was talking about misinformation (esp around vaccines of which many of those books are and as I said have led to unnecessary deaths due to parents not letting their kids have MMR jabs because Andrew Wakefield suggested it causes autism -spoiler alert, it doesn’t. New vaccine misinformation is causing deaths through Covid 19 (which, is one of many coronaviruses as is the common cold which may make your patent link a little more explainable and a little less alarming -I’m guessing the reason for sharing it is something around ‘Covid was patented by big pharma before 2019’ or similar.
> 
> As to government control, the people im taking advice from are friends who specialise in these areas and certainly aren’t being paid or blocked by govt or anyone else.
> ...


It’s not being polite. I’m autistic 

Believe what do you want. It not change facts, that the same like flu jabs for elderly and sick, it’s going to lead to mass extinction of people who are dependable on that jabs, as soon as previously happened with “missed pathogens in this season flu jabs” “didn’t predict visitation of virus” and thousands died 2008. Did anyone even rise an eye braw? No, besides this individual’s families. 

I’m not talking about conspiracies, but FACTS.
And facts are - you start apply humanity and human science to nature, it’s going to be deadly for everyone when nature prevail. And it did again and again, well before mammals DNA was programmed. Should I pointed out “70 ice age prevention project to cut ozone, leading to climate change? Humans scientists, especially government paid, think they are so great in their work they believe in their results missing facts - we all be extinct, nature will stay and go on, turning our civilisation into dust.

Misinformation? Did you read it? Did you actually read it? 
His work is based on clinical trials far extending trials on SARS/MARS ever  it’s like saying “there is no fish in water, only because they not in tab water”  MMR was done in several jabs - no autistic symptoms, recently MMR one shot on newborns - autism plague. Read his research first 

good advice, before you label anything or anyone, first READ AND RESEARCH material you are based your opinion. So read all his research, than label.

PS. Still no comments about COV patent from 2017 in USA, which was further developed in Wuhan - FACTS. Everyone got self researched to their silence?


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Here is US COV patent 2017 for again so you not able to dismiss it
> 
> COVID PATENT US20170216427A1 - Coronavirus - Google Patents


that was a conspiracy doing the rounds earlier in the year.

it has nothing to do with covid


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> that was a conspiracy doing the rounds earlier in the year.
> 
> it has nothing to do with covid



Nope. It was a conspiracy in times of SARS/MARS 2015, now it is a fact 
Did you even read it? 

Believe what you want…


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> PS. Still no comments about COV patent from 2017 in USA, which was further developed in Wuhan - FACTS. Everyone got self researched to their silence?





1)its not a patent: the terms “priority date” and “application date” have been conflated

2) coronavirus is not SARS-CoV-2


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Nope. It was a conspiracy in times of SARS/MARS 2015, now it is a fact
> Did you even read it?
> 
> Believe what you want…


youve linked to an application date for something to do with coronavirus

thats not a conspiracy.

in 2021, the conspiracy that a patent for covid was created in 2015


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

Read A and B extensions, and “variants” all on the same patent


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> autism plague



untrue


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> youve linked to an application date for something to do with coronavirus
> 
> thats not a conspiracy.
> 
> in 2021, the conspiracy that a patent for covid was created in 2015



Read the patent


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Read A and B extensions, and “variants” all on the same patent


its not a patent

a variant of coronavirus is not covid


----------



## J-G (7 Oct 2021)

@RobinBHM 
I suspect that you are wasting your breath (typing?) by replying to GregW. I find ALL his posts very difficult to even read never mind actually understand. For some long while I had assumed that he must be using English as a second language with little real knowledge of its complex nature but if it is simply a case of Autism then there maybe a case for some sympathy but trying to argue a point is unlikely to lead to any sensible conclusion.


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> its not a patent
> 
> Show me numbers please.
> 
> a variant of coronavirus is not covid





RobinBHM said:


> untrue



The same as H.IV is not AIDS 
It’s simple. Read some more.






PS. One sentence trolling ? Really?


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Read the patent


I did, it was only an application in 2015, granted in 2018 

it has nothing to do with covid, if you think it does please provide the evidence -with a quote and link


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

J-G said:


> @RobinBHM
> I suspect that you are wasting your breath (typing?) by replying to GregW. I find ALL his posts very difficult to even read never mind actually understand. For some long while I had assumed that he must be using English as a second language with little real knowledge of its complex nature but if it is simply a case of Autism then there maybe a case for some sympathy but trying to argue a point is unlikely to lead to any sensible conclusion.


thank you, yes I was reaching that conslusion.

conspiracy theories are dangerous to those on a spectrum.


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> The same as H.IV is not AIDS
> It’s simple. Read some more.



I am sorry but that is incorrrect, here is a more detailed explanation:

coronavirus is a family.
4 coronaviruses are responsible for the common cold.
coronavirus is not the same as covid.



AIDS is the same as HIV, its sometimes known as stage 3 HIV
its the same virus


----------



## Trainee neophyte (7 Oct 2021)

RobinBHM said:


> AIDS is the same as HIV, its sometimes known as stage 3 HIV
> its the same virus


At the risk of devolving into pedantry, that may not quite be the case: HIV is the name of a virus, but AIDS is the name of a disease, which happens to be caused by the HIV virus. Note that the disease was "discovered" before the virus which caused it was identified. 









What Are HIV and AIDS?


Learn about HIV, its stages, and how the virus can be controlled with treatment.




www.hiv.gov





HIV (_human immunodeficiency virus_) is a virus that attacks cells that help the body fight infection, making a person more vulnerable to other infections and diseases. It is spread by contact with certain bodily fluids of a person with HIV, most commonly during unprotected sex (sex without a condom or HIV medicine to prevent or treat HIV), or through sharing injection drug equipment.​​If left untreated, HIV can lead to the disease AIDS (_acquired immunodeficiency syndrome_).​


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

Again I’m a little unclear about all your points but:
Flu jabs aren’t always on the money, it’s a best guess each year shuck strain will be dominant that year. Do they save lots of lives? Damn right. 

Autism is not caused by MMR. You are making a very common error of seeing correlation as causation. All research into it has shown it doesn’t and the initial piece done by Andrew Wakefield which created the original scare was complete nonsense and could not be reproduced by anyone else. (The National Autistic Society see no link)
This has caused outbreaks of measles that have killed children (a disease that we had nearly eradicated up to that point)

The reason you can see a correlation between numbers is that autism was not a diagnosed condition for a long time which around a similar time as the MMR stuff was starting to be recognised a lot more widely. It’s not that there are more people with autism, it’s simply that more are diagnosed (which I would think you would see as a good thing if you have autism) 

It’s like saying that Abbey Road by the Beatles causes bowel cancer (diagnoses went up from 1969 due to colonoscopes being invented). They are correlated but that’s all. 

In terms of doing your own research, to be honest with this sort of thing it doesn’t work if you are looking at the raw data. You need enough understanding to know what you’re looking at (eg the ONS data needs to be filtered through people with epidemiological knowledge who can interpret it to really be meaningful). 

Both More or Less on Radio 4 and the Full Fact podcast are really good ways to learn about how we all misinterpret information. Maybe have a listen.


----------



## Filament (7 Oct 2021)

Also, by your rationale Dettol are in on it as their label has said ‘kills human coronavirus’ for long before the current pandemic (because it kills the common cold virus)

Covid is a coronavirus but all coronaviruses are not Covid. 

Perhaps your research skills need work?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> I do apologise for auto correct. Is that better?
> If you still not able to understand, you should read it aloud. Should help in reading with understanding.


I read it aloud. It makes no sense to me, either.


----------



## RobinBHM (7 Oct 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> At the risk of devolving into pedantry, that may not quite be the case: HIV is the name of a virus, but AIDS is the name of a disease, which happens to be caused by the HIV virus. Note that the disease was "discovered" before the virus which caused it was identified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, I should have made it clear.

AIDs was a huge worry back in the 80s thank goodness that didn’t turn out as bad.


----------



## gcusick (7 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> its a relevant to your lack of self education, you have been ignorantly referring to.


Is English your first language?


----------



## jcassidy (7 Oct 2021)

Just to get back on topic, Facebook operates on a Fail-Fast policy. This means they will happily take risks that would be inconcievable to a Bank or telecoms company. Facebook have no problem meddling in their systems if it will improve their profit margin. There is no regulator, Zuck owns the controlling share so isn't answerable to anyone, and at the end of the day, as he insists himself, its just a social media platform...


----------



## Terry - Somerset (7 Oct 2021)

FB can reach every part of the global community in minutes dominating news and opinion with almost immediate effect. They are able (maliciously or otherwise) to promote panic, banking crises, health scares etc. Their capacity for swift control exceeds that of governments. 

Failure of a simple router gives no confidence that management are in complete control. Even were we to rely wholly upon the management, it has the potential to be mis-used.

We are horrified at the thought of biological or nuclear weapons under the control of a small group of unelected individuals. Global policies pursued by the west for the last 70 years have sought to restrict the spread - not entirely successfully (eg: N.Korea). 

FB has the capacity to catastrophically disrupt global economies and well being to a similar extent Far too much power exists within the control of (ultimately) one individual.

Governments need to be very clear how to control this threat - break up the company, operate a kill switch, etc.


----------



## Jacob (7 Oct 2021)

Terry - Somerset said:


> ...
> 
> Governments need to be very clear how to control this threat - break up the company, operate a kill switch, etc.


Ditto the UK press and media.
The bigger threat is from the monopoly of the media by the right. They would like to monopolise FB too, in fact the biggest threat is that FB would sell out - to anybody.


----------



## GregW (7 Oct 2021)

Jacob said:


> Currently perhaps the bigger threat is from the monopoly of the media by the right? Can't help feeling that they would like to monopolise FB too, in fact the biggest threat is that FB would sell out - to anybody.



Well, isn’t fact checking is actually that?
I had several examples of “independent” fact checkers being wrong as some of them have information from the media, and they base opinions not on facts, but available media information.


----------



## Filament (8 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Well, isn’t fact checking is actually that?
> I had several examples of “independent” fact checkers being wrong as some of them have information from the media, and they base opinions not on facts, but available media information.


With respect, that doesn’t sound like you’re looking at very robust fact checkers. 
Out of interest Greg what sources are you basing your opinions on? 
You seem very sure of your take on things but other than posting one link to something that wasn’t about Covid you’ve not given anything other than opinion. But you seem very sure. What’s your process for assessing the validity of information?


----------



## GregW (8 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> With respect, that doesn’t sound like you’re looking at very robust fact checkers.
> Out of interest Greg what sources are you basing your opinions on?
> You seem very sure of your take on things but other than posting one link to something that wasn’t about Covid you’ve not given anything other than opinion. But you seem very sure. What’s your process for assessing the validity of information?





Terry - Somerset said:


> FB can reach every part of the global community in minutes dominating news and opinion with almost immediate effect. They are able (maliciously or otherwise) to promote panic, banking crises, health scares etc. Their capacity for swift control exceeds that of governments.
> 
> Failure of a simple router gives no confidence that management are in complete control. Even were we to rely wholly upon the management, it has the potential to be mis-used.
> 
> ...



Most of fact checking done currently on government narrative are based on government statements, however those government official position change, fact checkers are not corrected any misleading checks.

I give you an example. Before I wax removed from FB 

I have posted that “Cov jabs” are not vaccine by definition, and from that very reason no one calls the jabs that way.
Fact checkers mark it as false, as “cov jabs might be not be by definition vaccine, but the are part of vaccination campaign, therefor my statement is false”.

Some months later PM told an official apology that he claimed cov jabs are vaccine, he wasn’t mistaken. My fact checkers we not bother to correct. That is an example.


----------



## AlanY (8 Oct 2021)

Jacob said:


> ...The bigger threat is from the monopoly of the media by the right...


I wonder if a right-leaning person might have a differing view?


----------



## Filament (8 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Most of fact checking done currently on government narrative are based on government statements, however those government official position change, fact checkers are not corrected any misleading checks.
> 
> I give you an example. Before I wax removed from FB
> 
> ...



The Covid vaccine is a vaccine. In what way do you suggest it isn’t? 

If you’re flogging the whole ‘vaccines should be 100% effective’ schtick as described in the link below, what’s the point in it? Vaccines have always not been 100% effective but that doesn’t stop them working (if everyone is vaccinated, even if not 100% effective it’s still enough to stop such high tranmission) 



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article254111268.html


----------



## GregW (8 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> The Covid vaccine is a vaccine. In what way do you suggest it isn’t?
> 
> If you’re flogging the whole ‘vaccines should be 100% effective’ schtick as described in the link below, what’s the point in it? Vaccines have always not been 100% effective but that doesn’t stop them working (if everyone is vaccinated, even if not 100% effective it’s still enough to stop such high tranmission)
> 
> ...



Please find out what is definition of vaccine and what it’s doing to a subject to after application.
Please compare it with mechanics of seasonal jabs, boosters, etc.

Then write misleading information


----------



## Jacob (8 Oct 2021)

AlanY said:


> I wonder if a right-leaning person might have a differing view?


They certainly do!


----------



## Filament (8 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Please find out what is definition of vaccine and what it’s doing to a subject to after application.
> Please compare it with mechanics of seasonal jabs, boosters, etc.
> 
> Then write misleading information



I have and I still don’t see your point. It’s a state I’m growing used to though.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (8 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> With respect, that doesn’t sound like you’re looking at very robust fact checkers.


There is no such thing as a "robust" fact checker. There is no longer anything remotely like "facts" in the original, s ientific sense of the word - not even for science.

Here is a nicely politicised anti - fact-checking fact check: choose your side, and your facts accordingly  








The 11 Worst Fact-Checks By Facebook’s New Fact-Checkers | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## GregW (8 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> I have and I still don’t see your point. It’s a state I’m growing used to though.



That sentence would make Joseph Goebbels giggle…. 

You should never adjust the fact to a made up state. That will make facts not relevant anymore.


----------



## AlanY (8 Oct 2021)

Jacob said:


> They certainly do!


Ah, I wondered what constituted 'far-right'. Apparently, any concern about uncontrolled immigration makes you 'far-right'. Where is McArthy when you need him?


----------



## GregW (8 Oct 2021)

Jacob said:


> They certainly do!
> View attachment 119367



That one? Just as a cherry


----------



## PhilipL (8 Oct 2021)

Here we go again. Nits are everywhere. And so confident in their hubris.


----------



## Filament (8 Oct 2021)

Oh dear. I think I’m tapping out of this one.


----------



## Jacob (8 Oct 2021)

Filament said:


> Oh dear. I think I’m tapping out of this one.


It often feels like missionary work!


----------



## ericthebrave (8 Oct 2021)

I thought that i had joined a woodwork and workshop forum !!


----------



## GregW (8 Oct 2021)

ericthebrave said:


> I thought that i had joined a woodwork and workshop forum !!


That is off-topic section of that forum


----------



## Sean33 (8 Oct 2021)

Jacob said:


> They certainly do!
> View attachment 119367


I wouldn't have taken you for a Daily Mail reader...


----------



## Jacob (8 Oct 2021)

Sean33 said:


> I wouldn't have taken you for a Daily Mail reader...


It's the crosswords - they are designed for very simple people like me.


----------



## RobinBHM (9 Oct 2021)

GregW said:


> Please find out what is definition of vaccine and what it’s doing to a subject to after application.
> Please compare it with mechanics of seasonal jabs, boosters, etc.
> 
> Then write misleading information



definition of a vaccine:
The CDC defines a vaccine as, “a product that stimulates a person’s immune system to produce immunity to a specific disease, protecting the person from that disease.”

The Merriam Webster dictionary defines a vaccine as “a preparation that is administered (as by injection) to stimulate the body's immune response against a specific infectious agent or disease.” 

This is basically what the currently available Covid-19 vaccines are designed to do: stimulate your immune system so that it is ready to respond to the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in order to prevent Covid-19

it certainly quacks like a vaccine.


----------



## Keith Cocker (9 Oct 2021)

AlanY said:


> I wonder if a right-leaning person might have a differing view?


Indeed they might - but they would be wrong if we want a healthy democracy rather than an oligarchy or dictatorship.


----------



## AlanY (9 Oct 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> Indeed they might - but they would be wrong if we want a healthy democracy rather than an oligarchy or dictatorship.


I am sure the people of Venezuela would agree with you.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (9 Oct 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> Indeed they might - but they would be wrong if we want a healthy democracy rather than an oligarchy or dictatorship.


The left/right conundrum. Neither side are in it for the little people, and both systems have an elite who get all the benefits at the expense of the little people. The only real difference between the two systems is who gets to be the aristocrat. The common analogy is two wolves and a sheep discussing what's for dinner. 

It has taken generations to get to the point where people genuinely believe that government is here to help. 

"Democracy is the theory that the common people know what they want, and deserve to get it good and hard."​​H. L. Mencken​


----------



## Jacob (9 Oct 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> The left/right conundrum. Neither side are in it for the little people, and both systems have an elite who get all the benefits at the expense of the little people. The only real difference between the two systems is who gets to be the aristocrat. The common analogy is two wolves and a sheep discussing what's for dinner.
> 
> It has taken generations to get to the point where people genuinely believe that government is here to help.
> 
> "Democracy is the theory that the common people know what they want, and deserve to get it good and hard."​​H. L. Mencken​











Labor Movement


The labor movement in the United States grew out of the need to protect the common interest of workers. For those in the industrial sector, organized labor




www.history.com




.




__





Labour movement - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## southendwoodworker (9 Oct 2021)

jcassidy said:


> Just to get back on topic, Facebook operates on a Fail-Fast policy. This means they will happily take risks that would be inconcievable to a Bank or telecoms company. Facebook have no problem meddling in their systems if it will improve their profit margin. There is no regulator, Zuck owns the controlling share so isn't answerable to anyone, and at the end of the day, as he insists himself, its just a social media platform...



Fail fast in Facebook's industry doesn't mean how you've interpreted it. 

From a technical perspective it means make or try something small, then test it loads, and if successful push out to end users. It is cheaper, easier and results in higher quality product, because problems are found quicker and are cheaper to fix the earlier they are discovered, which will be before the customer ever see it.

From a business perspective, it's around trying a new product or service and if it doesn't help users, or support business strategy or even make money, shut it down.


----------



## Sandyn (9 Oct 2021)

As expected, my Marketbook search started working again using my own ID, but very hit and miss, so still not working properly, but See what a absolute bargain I found!!! A young lady in Glasgow advertising a site selling these. 

This is the thicknesser I've been waiting for. What a bargain!!!


----------



## RobinBHM (9 Oct 2021)

Sandyn said:


> As expected, my Marketbook search started working again using my own ID, but very hit and miss, so still not working properly, but See what a absolute bargain I found!!! A young lady in Glasgow advertising a site selling these.
> 
> This is the thicknesser I've been waiting for. What a bargain!!!
> 
> View attachment 119423


This seems to come from pokitnew.

it’s gotta be a scam or something




__





power tool shop


power tool shop



pokitnew.com






makita 10 piece combo kit under £50……


----------



## Sandyn (9 Oct 2021)

You got it!! pokitnew Yes, a total scam,


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2021)

and their press tool kit is burshless!


----------



## southendwoodworker (9 Oct 2021)

Terry - Somerset said:


> Facebook - a company worth half the annual output of the whole UK economy. They are not small, they are bigger than very very big.
> 
> Yet despite mega profits and the pick of the worlds IT intelligensia, they are incapable of operating a resilient service, incapable of duplication of IT servers, operating a contingency service, no multiple processor capabilities etc etc .
> 
> ...



I can see where you are coming from, but it is not really the case this time with Facebook's outage.

They have massive resiliency, redundancy, and scalability capacity. Their IT systems and procedures are considered top notch in the industry in this respect. That's why they pay £180k average for their site reliability engineers.

There are somethings in IT systems that are very hard to make resilient and redundant no matter how much money and time is thrown at it. Over the last 5 years there have been massive improvements in most areas concerning reliability and resiliency, but in some areas it lags. The goal is to remove single points of failure. Essentially in this Facebook situation, there was a few things that appear to have caused the problem:

1. They couldn't test the network change applied (because it's technically impossible, or incomprehensibly expensive), or they simply forgot to implement the test for the change
2. Their physical security system was mis configured, and relied on things it shouldn't have, probably by a naive choice by an inexperienced systems adminstrator
3. Their disaster recovery plan relied upon the network infrastructure always working

Your ideas for other explanations are possible, but in this situation I don't think they are likely.

I work as an engineer doing exactly this type of work at one of the top ten, not for Facebook or that silly money though.


----------



## nickds1 (9 Oct 2021)

I'll vote for the above. My view, for what it's worth, is that it was "just" a monumental cock-up.

There is a long and noble history of large organisations cocking up BGP changes and, as has been mentioned, once your AS is disconnected from the rest of the internet (which is the nett effect of your BGP settings being wrong) you are dead in the water.

The only way out of this is physical access to the routers in question so that console access can be obtained. If your access control infrastructure is on the same AS, your next port of call is fire axes and angle grinders...

Fwiw, I used to be a CTO for hedge funds and large financial organisations in various countries. I would have almost certainly lost my job if something like this happened on my watch.


----------



## TRITON (9 Oct 2021)

Sandyn said:


> A young lady in Glasgow advertising a site selling these.





RobinBHM said:


> This seems to come from pokitnew.
> 
> it’s gotta be a scam or something
> 
> ...


Scammers like that should have their testicles torn off.


----------



## Sandyn (9 Oct 2021)

TRITON said:


> Scammers like that should have their testicles torn off.


But she is a lady!!


----------



## TRITON (9 Oct 2021)

Sandyn said:


> But she is a lady!!


Ladies can have testicles these days


----------



## Noel (9 Oct 2021)

Sandyn said:


> As expected, my Marketbook search started working again using my own ID, but very hit and miss, so still not working properly, but See what a absolute bargain I found!!! A young lady in Glasgow advertising a site selling these.
> 
> This is the thicknesser I've been waiting for. What a bargain!!!
> 
> View attachment 119423



Congratulations Sandyn, happy shopping...... : (
You'd think they would have the good sense to use an image of something that was actually available on the market, not something that's only sold in N America and Australia. But I suppose folk only look at the 2 digit price....
The 733 is so 90s, would be great if the 735 was on the market here.


----------



## Sandyn (9 Oct 2021)

Noel said:


> The 733 is so 90s, would be great if the 735 was on the market here.



Thanks. I've ordered 8, they should be here tomorrow!!


I'm back to my daily search for an old thicknesser locally, but that's almost a year I have been searching, but!!! you never know what tomorrow may bring! 
The 735 is available on Amazon UK, imported from the US, but £910 plus £166 delivery. Not sure if you would then have to pay import duty and Vat as well? It's about $600 in the US, that's about £450  
I don't think it will ever be sold directly in the UK because of certification issues.


----------



## Keith Cocker (10 Oct 2021)

TRITON said:


> Ladies can have testicles these days


Only if they also have a Cervix


----------



## GregW (10 Oct 2021)

Sandyn said:


> You got it!! pokitnew Yes, a total scam,



Reminds me money laundry businesses in ‘90


----------



## Sandyn (10 Oct 2021)

TRITON said:


> Ladies can have testicles these days


What I meant was, I would never harm a lady no matter which bits they have


----------



## ecokestove (11 Oct 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> Only if they also have a Cervix


Please present yourself to the Wokeflake Council for Thought Correction immediately!


----------

